# What are you and your kids' favorite toys?



## Artschoolstudent

Hello parents and thanks for your attention and time!

I'm collecting cool toy ideas for a community project that I'm currently working on.
It could be anything from a mobile App to a stuffed animal your kids love/loved.
What are you and your kids' favorite toys and why? 

Please let me know if I could transfer all your comments to a website where I collect all the awesome responses.

Your help is greatly appreciated  Thanks!


----------



## TheBugsMomma

Art supplies! We go through crayola color wonder coloring books like you wouldn't believe!


----------



## katelove

Play dough, wooden blocks and the play kitchen are consistent favourites with both my girls (currently aged 5 and 2).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondtimeMama

Baby: balls and stacking blocks
Toddler: trains and baby dolls
Preschool: stuffed animals, dolls, dress-up, water, sand
5-7 years: Pokemon, dress-up, little collections of things feathers, rocks, Shopkins. At this stage named characters have become more important to her.


----------



## AndreyUK

my girl like dad's stuff and sport gear)


----------



## WilliamHead

Everything is fine, mainly balls and dolls.


----------



## Priya Mehta

Buying the right toy for your kid, plays a vital role shaping their future. My 7 year old daughter, is very fond of the "Rorys Story Cubes". She is more creative and frames her own stories using the cubes. This was the best b'day gift, I bought her from fulloftoys website.


----------



## mishawhirley

any sound & light toys


----------



## rabiii

My kid is almost 3, and his favorite toy changes every couple of weeks, but here are a couple of his favorites: Feed the woozle and snack attack,which i bought from fulloftoys.com he likes to play all day long.


----------



## AnissaMarion

My kid is 5 years old and her favorite toy is a teddy bear of her size. She always has this teddy by her side.


----------



## Angiwhite

I have always pushed my boys to use their imaginations, so they are never bored anywhere we go. So pretend play is big Yes. Other than that, they love balls, dough, sticks and trucks. They do have a fantastic pirate playhouse in the garden, they can spend all day playing pirates or fishers and what not. Outdoor games are really important for kids, it would be too long to develop here, but I have written an article about it on my blog, you can check it here : http://tikesplayhouse.com/outdoorplaytime :nerd:


----------

